# Sig Request



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok baseball theme...im sure of yall dont like baseball but im sure yall can suck it up and handle this request lol

The Request:

LaRoche Brothers


Pics:

Andy:

















Adam:

























Additional:
these you may find useful for possibly background images...they aren't necessary though.

PNC Stadium









Logo











Title: The LaRoche Brothers


Colors: Team colors


Size: whatever suitable


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yay!! A baseball sig! Lol. I'm definitely making something for this tomorrow.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is my go, I hate baseball so it was a little hard to find any inspiration but for you Steph I does what I can.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ha i like it toxic .....ill still wait for more


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Who likes the Pirates?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I made a couple:



















And no one MJ, no one likes the Pirates.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i dont like them really but its for something else


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> well i dont like them really but its for something else


I see. Is it for someone on baseball forum?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> I see. Is it for someone on baseball forum?


I was actually going to sign up to the Baseball forum, but..let's just say it's not very active...at all.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I was actually going to sign up to the Baseball forum, but..let's just say it's not very active...at all.


please do...yes its for another forum....the baseball one that this site runs....DP go join we r trying to get it active esp since baseball is starting up


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> please do...yes its for another forum....the baseball one that this site runs....DP go join we r trying to get it active esp since baseball is starting up


Are you gonna give credit to whoever's you choose?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Are you gonna give credit to whoever's you choose?


definitely

u gonna make one?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> definitely
> 
> u gonna make one?


I don't know maybe. I've been super busy lately.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i feel ya...just got done with all my mid terms and friday starts my spring break sooo i can finally relax for a while

but id love to see it if u do make one...

also 30,000 to the winner and 10,000 to all attempts


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

From the Braves to the Pirates?

The braves didn't suck that bad last year


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> i feel ya...just got done with all my mid terms and friday starts my spring break sooo i can finally relax for a while
> 
> but id love to see it if u do make one...
> 
> also 30,000 to the winner and 10,000 to all attempts


Uh oh...someone's ballin! lol.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MLS said:


> From the Braves to the Pirates?
> 
> The braves didn't suck that bad last year


NO im braves fan hardcore but im the moderator for the pirates because the braves was already taken...so eh what ya gonna do lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> NO im braves fan hardcore but im the moderator for the pirates because the braves was already taken...so eh what ya gonna do lol


They let girls moderate?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Lol, they don't need a mod there, that section has exactly 48 replies, 10 coming from one thread from 2 years ago.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MLS said:


> Lol, they don't need a mod there, that section has exactly 48 replies, 10 coming from one thread from 2 years ago.


ha yes i also do the off topic section which has more than 48....we trying to get it active..im sure when the season starts more will come but who knows...they really dont try to so STEPHANIE TO THE RESCUE LOL


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im going to leave this over the weekend than ill decide...great work soo far


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

I gave it a try


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i likey....gonna be hard pick...still open till the weekend....also ill distribute points for all attempts after the winner is picked


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

My Entry :










"Gara" can be changed into whatever name you would like upon asking...Cheers!


----------

